# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Lidhje e dy PC nepermjet nje switch-i me internet

## shemsiu

Deshiroj qe te lidh dy PC me internet nepermejt nje switchi-i i cili eshte i lidhur me nja anten Senao.  Njera prej PC po lidhet me internet dhe po ashtu po ka qasje ne anten , por PC-në tjeter nuk po arrij dot ta lidhi me internet dhe po ashtu kjo PC nuk po ka qasje ne anten. Te dy PC kan IP qe i kam marr nga routeri.
Te PC e cili nuk ka qasje ne anten te Local area conection pjese e sent gjithnje rritet kurse ajo te Receive gjithmon eshte zero.
Nese mundet dikush te me ndihmoj se qka duhet te bej qe te arrij lidhjen ne internet. Te dy PC kane Win XP.

----------


## dardani8

nuk e kame te qarte a deshiron ti lidhesh dy pc nepermjet te nje switchi apo te routeri, apo ndoshta e ke lidhur switchin ne router, benu pak me i kjarte.
si deshiron ta realiyosh kete lidhje

----------


## shemsiu

Se pari te faleminderoj per interesim qe ke shprehur pe tu pergjigjur ne kete tem.
Une nuk deshiroj me i lidh dy PC ndermjet vete por me internet.  Te dy PC jane te lidhur ne nje switch ,  e switch-i eshte i lidhur me nje crossover cable me nje anten Senao e cila lidhet me njerin prej  sektorve te rrjetes wireless (2.4Ghz).
Njera PC ka qasje ne antenen Senao si dhe ne internet kurse tjetra nuk ka qasje as ne anten as ne interrnet. 
Mirpo kur i qasem antenes prej PC tjeter shieht edhe IP e PC qe nuk kyqet ne anten.

----------


## shemsiu

dardan e zgjidha problemin. Lidhja e kabllove kishte qen gabim.
Flm

----------

